# 1979 Datsun 180B



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

here is my FJ20ET powered 1979 Datsun 180B









































Specs
Custom paint 
Ausy 200B spec grill (part colour coded) 
clear front indys 
FJ20ET engine (2000cc 16v turbo) 
FJ20 gearbox 
Skyline (240KGT) fuel tank 
cavalier turbo fuel pump 
extra fuel lines 
Adjustable Fuel pressure regulator 
custom intake piping 
Front mount intercooler 
S14 ecu 
S14 wiring harness 
s14 Throttle body 
S14 sensors 
FJ20ET dizzy Custom moded to put out S14 signal 
upgrade brake master cylinder 
R32 Skyline front discs and calipers (custom adapter) 
Custom braded brake lines 
Custom Coil over front and rear 
Tein camber plates 
KYB shocks 
polly front bushes 
3" stainless turbo back exhasut system 
225/45/17 Rota alloys 
280zx rear anti-roll bar S13 front drop links with polly bushes 
S12 front anti-roll bar S14 drop links with polly pushes 
custom wiring loom so no wiring visable in engine bay, 
battery relocated to boot (complete with 2 circut breakers) 
Silvia (S12 FJ20) radiator 
Pac cooling Fan 
Powder coated plenum and cam cover 
JDM spec mirrors 
Powder coated full front suspension 
Powder coated under tray (sump guard) 
early 180B front rear bumper 
280lbf front springs 
200lbf rear springs 

Gready dump valve 

Gready boost controller 
Gready boost gauge 
autometer air/fuel gauge


----------



## stump_69 (Dec 24, 2008)

This things sick.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3134993
theres my 180b if you wanna look
i just started getting its candy apple red spray


----------

